# Extra Ordinary Restaurant



## angieuae (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there!!

Do you know extra ordinary restaurants in Dubai. What I want is not specifically located at the malls. Serve organic food. Doesn't matter if expensive or not. Not typical restaurant that serve just food but extra ordinary services like forest themed etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

There is a nice Thai restaurant at the Madinat Jumeirah that youget to on a little boat.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

At.mosphere at the Burj Khalifa. It's on the 123rd floor of the tallest building in the world, I'd say that's pretty extraordinary.

Of course, if you're like me, you'll be sitting down on the ground while your friends, colleagues and relatives enjoy their meals on 3 different occassions!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I reckon this one will be right up your street: The FARM Dubai, Best restaurant in dubai


----------



## putster (Oct 29, 2012)

If you like seafood, do try "pier chic"...... They are at al qasar hotel


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I clicked this thinking someone was looking for ordinary restaurants and I would get a few places to try..... 

Ordinary. adjective 1. of no special quality or interest; commonplace; unexceptional:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooh I just thought of one - The Stables next to Fibbers on SZR.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Stables is not organic its basic frozen food


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I know, but I don't think any of the others are organic either, but it does have a theme - which, if you read the original post, is one of the criteria.


----------



## Toluene (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks all


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Oooh I just thought of one - The Stables next to Fibbers on SZR.


steak and a pint at lunchtime - 49aed

sshh! don't tell everyone!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

La Petite Maison, you'll die and go to heaven


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

angieuae said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> Do you know extra ordinary restaurants in Dubai. What I want is not specifically located at the malls. Serve organic food. Doesn't matter if expensive or not. Not typical restaurant that serve just food but extra ordinary services like forest themed etc.
> 
> Thanks!


There is an organic food store in Dubai Mall that serves their own organic "home cooked" food which was not bad and relatively cheap (near the Waitrose and the Red? fish restaurant)

Forest themed restaurant in MOE


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

btw not a restaurant, but I just got this link from a friend, they sell organic food and deliver to your home (quite expensive though!) Chez Charles — Welcome


----------

